# EUPHORIA UNLIMITED, 10 Seeds $995USD "Strongest Strain on Earth" .....?



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

Ran across this today... "EUPHORIA UNLIMITED"







Had to take a double-take when I saw the price. $995USD for TEN seeds. Supposedly the "strongest Strain on Earth"

Anyone ever seen\grown?

Just curious.... Screams bullshit to me..... 

Price: $995.00USD  
 *Product Description* 
 ORDER ID:CDEUPH - (10 per pack)
EUPHORIA UNLIMITED BUD - Korean, Nepal Ecuador, Brazil, Denmark Genetics
 As you may already know, we have been dumping tons of money into research and development. We created the last 2 most powerful strains, Elephant and Upstate, all with great feedback from the cannabis community. The really good news is we have not stopped pouring resources in to R&D, and we have developed a very large yielding plant measuring a consistent 36% THC. It also has the best flavor and can grow in cooler climates. It's genetic makeup was painstaking and creates a buzz that lasts for over 8 hours using rare phenotypes for a perfect genetic combination:
We have been really lucky with this rare Korean find. Maybe luck has nothing to do with it because the old saying: "The harder you work, the luckier you get" really is true in all aspects of life. 
Anyways, all these knew heavy yields are thanks to the Rare Korean we managed to get our hands onto. 
The Danish underground has really been concentrating on getting the highest THC Concentrations, and we also chose Danish genetics to keep the flowering times down and allow for growth in cooler climates. 
The Nepal was used for it short flowering and most of all for it potent Narcotic Stone. 
The Brazilain plant was used to extend the buzz to last 8-10 hours. It makes the perfect CBD and THC combo.
The Ecuador genetics smooth out the harshness of the actual smoke of the Nepal genetics. This was very difficult, as nothing seemed to be able to smooth out this powerful smoke. We almost used a Peruvian Strain for this purpose, but it just didn't work as well as we wanted, so we were very lucky to find this Ecuadorian. 
Many actors are requesting this strain and are paying $60+/gram. They are saying it's better than the "skinny drug" because the high is more Euphoric, lasts longer with no hangovers, allowing them to work the following day. Also, they are getting 10 times the doses from a single gram at half the cost of the "skinny drug". 
The first puff has your heart starts racing and you immediately feel your eyes glaze over in pink, soon to be a very bright red. You taste kerosene at first, then chocolate and bubblegum on the exhale.The after taste is berries, many types from around the world. One more small puff and you'll be cruising for 5 hours. A total of 4 puffs and you'll be Euphoric for 8-10 hours + 

INDICA 76%
SATIVA 24% 

COMES IN PACK OF 10 ONLY - DO NOT ASK FOR SMALLER PACKS 




LINK:
http://bcseeds.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=57&osCsid=da0dq2ij1q4cs4sedkt7vlukr7


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 19, 2009)

That strain has been the topic of conversation here a handful of times or so.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 19, 2009)

Delusional said:


> Ran across this today... "EUPHORIA UNLIMITED"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they should sell 1 seed at a time cause i might spend 100 for one seed but I don't want 10!!!!!!!!!!!! Never smoked it or grew it But I would split the price with someone.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you catch the breeder, BC Seeds? Well on Greenman's rating site it says the following:


*This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended.* aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all 
A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
*BC Seeds (X,M)*
Beeoo (X) 
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M) 
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka [email protected] [L.Pafort] (X) 
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X) 
Weedseed (X) 
Pot a Gold (X) 

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

Does that possibly tell you anything?


----------



## Delusional (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh I know about BC.... lol. I'm not interested in purchasing, was just curious to see if anyone actually RECEIVED seeds and grown this to confirm the claims. Anyways, thanks. I found it amusing.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds 2 good to be true, no way any herb will stone for that long, 
any one here become quite ammune to weed? i find it hard to get stoned, ppl tel me if i cut down for a bit then ill be able to get stoned again but i even went a whole day without a smoke and then smoked a fatty and still not much stone, im currently cut down to about 3/4 gram a day, and its good stuff that i smoke, day by day i see my mates gettin hammerd of the same smoke as me while i sit there nearly at the end of a joint wondering when or if its gunna kick in!

so is it possible 2 become totaly immune to de ganja

any one else have this problem?

its got to the point where i check all weed i buy under the micro just to check it has mostly amber trichs, and it does, so whats going on,

have i spent to much ov my life stoned and got use 2 it?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 19, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> its got to the point where i check all weed i buy under the micro just to check it has mostly amber trichs, and it does, so whats going on,
> 
> have i spent to much ov my life stoned and got use 2 it?


 
There is a perfect example of the difference in peoples tastes. If I checked herb and found mostly amber trichomes I would walk and shop elsewhere. 

But to each his own.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 19, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> so is it possible 2 become totaly immune to de ganja


absolutely, there are strains Dr Greenthumb sells that he claims you cannot build up a tolerance to like OG & Bubba Kush.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 19, 2009)

well i dont know wot u mean m8 because the strongest most potent stuff ive had has had like lots ov amber trichs. and i harvest my stuff when ive got like 80% amber wich i know is good,, clearer trichs in my experience is shit early harvested weed where the thc is pretty much just thc at its highest level(short lasting high) and no thc to cbn chemical .

end ov the day thc is useless unless its gone further on to cbn,s 
cbn chemicals is a better and longer stone than only thc chemicals 
and the amber trichs let u know that the thc is starting to produce cbn's

ill av a read about them strains frmrboi thanx for the suggestions m8


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 19, 2009)

here u go,,,,,,,,, amber trichs are what u want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
if u getin clear trichs u gettin ripped m8


----------



## Delusional (Dec 23, 2009)

No soliciting.


----------



## Unnk (Dec 23, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> here u go,,,,,,,,, amber trichs are what u want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> if u getin clear trichs u gettin ripped m8



okay i agree you want some amber trich's but dude coloration of trichs dont make the high essentially diff i mean it makes the high that the strain produces better but only a couple strains i know that do that have a heady buzz but if you let grow out gets couchlocked but ill never get a couchlock feeling off a ssh no matter how long i let trichs go but if your harvesting at close to full amber trich thats not to good becuase when your cure them they continue to mature so your starting to degrade but again diff in tastes your own girls shit if oyu hypotheticaly wanted to pick em early i would advise you to not but im only saying it lol you know oesnt matter what i say all up to the guy growing it


----------



## smokaholic (Dec 23, 2009)

36% THC ...yea fucking right. I dont care how much research they did thats bullshit i dont believe anything has tested at 30 yet. Shit not even 29.


----------



## Imaulle (Dec 30, 2009)

price is down to $590 lol


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 30, 2009)

they had sumbdy on here that bought seeds from them for 1000 dollars and had a grow goin cant rremmber his name but if u can find the post u cood pm him


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 30, 2009)

GeeTee said:


> they had sumbdy on here that bought seeds from them for 1000 dollars and had a grow goin cant rremmber his name but if u can find the post u cood pm him


i've also seen someone who bought a couple of the expensive strains spending over a couple of thousand and when the seeds were delivered every single seed was crushed.. i got the impression that they really dont want those expensive seeds to be tested


----------



## trapper (Dec 30, 2009)

BCSEEDS are a bunch of gutless scammers who prey on people that have difficulties understanding reality.these clowns know those people exist,so they ripoff the defenseless.But this happens when you can make claims behind a computer,which you dont have to back up in some alley.So stay away from that den of thieves,they have no moral compas,they are greasy,dirty low down money grubbin pigs.


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 30, 2009)

yea but this guy \had a journal and pics and all. and the pics of his plants looked great but i only folowed the grow for a lil bit and dint c it till harvest or smoke report 
but yea i noe wat u meen bout not wantin ppl to git it growin and gittin it tested. hell for that price on seeds u can buy the whole serious seeds collection and still have some $$ leftover


----------



## trapper (Dec 30, 2009)

GeeTee said:


> yea but this guy \had a journal and pics and all. and the pics of his plants looked great but i only folowed the grow for a lil bit and dint c it till harvest or smoke report
> but yea i noe wat u meen bout not wantin ppl to git it growing and gittin it tested. hell for that price on seeds u can buy the whole serious seeds collection and still have some $$ leftover


ya i seen his journal and wish him luck,i said i wouldn't post negative in his journal and i wont,but the lies that bcseeds spit out is beyond bait and fish,they are con men,nothing else,gutless ones at that,they hide behind the net to rip you off.that saves them the discomfort of drinking their dinner through a straw.cannabis laws make it tough enough to grow meds,then you have those ball less wonders selling their bullshit at bcseeds.the day those chumps show 1 iota of truth behind their claims i will,never mind i stated what i think of those jack offs.


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a link to a grow journal for BC Seeds $800 Elephant Bud - 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/267143-elephant-bud.html

http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p102/Elephant-Bud/product_info.html








*Plant height: * Med 




*THC level %: * 34% 




*Flowering times: * 42-44 Days 




*Yield: * 1230 g/m2 




*Grows: * Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse 




*Strain Genetics: * Indica/Sativa Proprietary Hybrid 




*Grow Difficulty: * Easy 




*Plant Odor: * med 




*Smoke Flavor: * Add mollasses during Flowering to create a smooth smoke


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 30, 2009)

wow really short ass flower time and thc content 34%. to me sounds alot like bulls nuts but thats jus my 2 cents


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 30, 2009)

I am growing their Blue tooth $75 and the 12 freebie galaxy god bud ($160) they threw in, Figured I try something reasonably priced, i mean it has 31% thc  It was pretty cool they threw in some higher priced seeds to my order. I think it was a good deal - 75$ for 22 seeds, and two strains. I'll let you know what i think the smoke is like in about a month ;p

http://bcseeds.com/Indoor/c25/p118/Blue-Tooth/product_info.html







*Plant height: * Short/Medium 




*THC level %: * 31% 




*Flowering times: * 47 Days 




*Yield: * 980 g/m2 




*Grows: * Indoors/Outdoors in Cooler Climates 




*Strain Genetics: * Secret 




*Grow Difficulty: * Easy, Mold Resistant, Pest resistant, and does well in cold clim 




*Plant Odor: * Bubble Gum, Berry 




*Smoke Flavor: * Sweet, somewhat heavy smoke

http://bcseeds.com/Indoor/c25/p77/GALAXY-GOD-BUD/product_info.html










*Plant height: * Med 




*THC level %: * 30+ 




*Flowering times: * 55 days 




*Yield: * 950+ g/m2 




*Grows: * Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse 




*Strain Genetics: * Mostly Indica 




*Feminized Seeds: * no 




*Grow Difficulty: * Easy 




*Plant Odor: * Sweet Nectar 




*Smoke Flavor: * Sweet


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL those are expensive

u got pics buddreams??


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 30, 2009)

As you may already know, we have been dumping tons of money into research and development

well i guess thats the reason for the price then.. lol


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 30, 2009)

I might can make an update later today, they are about 3ish weeks into flowering.


----------



## g13skunk (Dec 30, 2009)

wat the hell is bcseeds its only bcbuddepot thats the truth the rest just poof mannn stop bullshytiing and put up only pics of ur grow thats why igo to potpimp.com people on here be talkin bout bullshyt


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 30, 2009)

trapper said:


> BCSEEDS are a bunch of gutless scammers who prey on people that have difficulties understanding reality.these clowns know those people exist,so they ripoff the defenseless.But this happens when you can make claims behind a computer,which you dont have to back up in some alley.So stay away from that den of thieves,they have no moral compas,they are greasy,dirty low down money grubbin pigs.


What did they do to you Trapper?

Has anyone else here had a negative experience with BCSeeds? All this hype has gotten me intrigued. 

Or should I not believe the hype?


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 30, 2009)

$100 a bean is way to much for something that's not even guaranteed to germ, and then has a chance of being male on top of that. Even their claims on the reasonably priced gear are overinflated.


----------



## mossad420 (Dec 30, 2009)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> What did they do to you Trapper?
> 
> Has anyone else here had a negative experience with BCSeeds? All this hype has gotten me intrigued.
> 
> Or should I not believe the hype?


You don't have to grow their shit out to know that they are not selling you the genetics you think you are buying. I dont doubt that they will send you seeds, but they will turn out to be equal or worse than any other genetics available, so when you factor in the BCSEEDS price...

Their claims of flowering times and thc levels havent been acheived by anyone yet. They claim to have the best in the world yet you dont hear about them from reputable growers nor see them in cups, magazines, grow journals etc.

They require you send them cash which means there is no way for you to get a refund or even their real contact info. I personally would never purchase anything online unless it is via Credit Card. This gives me a papertrail and if I get ripped off, Mastercard will simply cancel the payment to BCSEEDS or whoever it happens to be, and refund me on my next statement. 

The only legit arguement that Ive ever witnessed is a few pics of some good looking plants that someone claims are BC Seeds gear. Then again ive seen people posting nearly finished plants claiming it is BCSEEDS at day 22 of flower (including the 2 week period at beginning that some people dont count as flowering) Those pics are somewhere on these forums if you have the time do a search. I have also seen some very shitty looking grows that claim to be BC Seeds gear. I mean just look at their pictures compared to other breeders, does that really look like its worth $1,000?. I'm not going to waste any more of my time trying to help people see how/why they are a complete scam. Compare them to the other breeders and it should be quite obvious that the breeders with the top rep charge like $100-150CDN max. 

Bottom line if BCSEEDS had the bomb shit they claim to have it would be all over the net, everyone would know. You wouldn;t struggle to find a single legit journal of one of their expensive "best in world" strains.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 30, 2009)

mossad420 said:


> Bottom line if BCSEEDS had the bomb shit they claim to have it would be all over the net, everyone would know. You wouldn;t struggle to find a single legit journal of one of their expensive "best in world" strains.


True, true.

Thanks for your insight


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 30, 2009)

lol, haters. 


If my bud turn's out to be decent i could see catching one of there sells and ordering one of the more expensive strains. In the mean time, i'll grow some Kali mist, White russian, and Jack Herrer to compare it too.

Nothing risked, nothing gained.


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shit . I just looked at their site. They got some shit calked Jedi it says its 41% it like $300 ur somthin. Ill make some FIRE ass hash before i pay that!


----------



## trapper (Dec 30, 2009)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> What did they do to you Trapper?
> 
> Has anyone else here had a negative experience with BCSeeds? All this hype has gotten me intrigued.
> 
> Or should I not believe the hype?


i just think that if they were any kind of breeder,s they would have a strain that flowers in 14 days and has a thc of 98%.i mean 42%thc and 42 days flowering is so yesterday.


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes BCSEEDS is bullshit. They say they are cannabis cup winners and they aren't, and they're prices are absolutely ridiculous. However, I have allegedly ordered from them before (back when they didn't have any $500+ strains). I was said to have ordered cheap strains: White Widow/Sweet Tooth, and Chronic. If I was able to remember correctly, the total after shipping was $140, and I received free Train Wreck fems (the whole reason i ordered), though I'm not sure that any of these genetics are true to their titles. Supposedly, I only germed 5 seeds total: 1/2 WW/ST, 1/1 Chronic, 3/3 TW for a total of 5/6. One trainwreck was placed in a 10gal. DWC, all others in 6'' pots, where they would stay. One trainwreck failed to sprout and one got smashed by an ogre. I have an album from when, I was told, they were exactly one month into flowering but it only has pictures of wwst and chronic. At the time the trainwreck wasn't photo worthy enough for my 5 photo limit. I may post more recent shots later on as the trainwreck has since taken off.

I'm new here and trying not to come off as an advertiser. I'm not advising anyone to use this site. I probably never will again although i do have an order pending because I am foolish with my seedbank decisions. Previously I've been a bagseed type of guy and wasn't really aware of BC's rep, though the strain I ordered was one of their pricier ones so if i get it i will do a lazy half-assed journal that is just enough to prove its legitimacy without me doing to much work HA. Either way, they were very friendly with quick customer service....until i inquired about their supposed cannabis cup wins. Then I got nothing, where before I was getting answers within hours sometimes not even that.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 31, 2009)

trapper said:


> i just think that if they were any kind of breeder,s they would have a strain that flowers in 14 days and has a thc of 98%.i mean 42%thc and 42 days flowering is so yesterday.


LOL I love this response! But don't give em any ideas cuz i heard they're workin on 'Godzilla Bud' next. Who knows what'll be claimed from a name like that!!

"Godzilla Bud yields (insert ridiculous poundage) per sq. M with 100% THC (cellulose and chlorophyl need not apply) with a veg and flower period of (insert Hours + Minutes)"

Sorry, got carried away


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 1, 2010)

http://bcseeds.com/In/Outdoor/c26/p183/High-IQ-Bud/product_info.html


High IQ Bud is our latest development in unchartered cannabinoids. There are hundreds of cannabinoids that have not yet been fully understood. We have tapped into a combination that increases ARTISTIC BRAIN Power, and now we have found the right combination to increase your LOGICAL brain power, increasing your IQ. Users of this strain claim to have a perception that their I.Q. increases by about 25% after toking on this strain. After further testing, we concluded that the below average IQ person increased their IQ by 22%, the average person increases their overall IQ by 20% and those with above average IQ increased theirs by 16%. Those considered to already be genius actually decreased their IQ by 8%. 

We first noticed changes in the affects of cannabis and creativity when we created Fairy Land, which increases your visual and intuitive (artistic, right side) brain power. But we stumbled upon another set of unique cannabinoids that increase your verbal and analytical skills (logical, left side) brain power. 




*Plant height: *Short/Med, Fat
*Plant height: *Short/Med, Fat




*THC level %: *30.5%




*Flowering times: *59 Days




*Yield: *990 g/m2




*Grows: *Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse




*Strain Genetics: *Hybrid, 60% Sativa, 40% Indica




*Grow Difficulty: *easy




*Plant Odor: *moderate




*Smoke Flavor: *Sweet, Rum undertones




LOL, I agree their claims are ridiculous. But, it doesnt mean they don't have decent genetics.

Which is why I orderd something cheap to see what *I *thought about their products my self. god forbid someone put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## GeeTee (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL WTF!!!! high IQ bud? omfg C'MON MAN please stop wit tha bullshit claims. makes u have a higher IQ - yea rite and my donkey dick bud makes my dick large like a donkey


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 1, 2010)

hahahahahahahahha high iq bud

what u got there buddy?? 
oh just some high iq bud.....i hope i never hear someone say that....


----------



## trapper (Jan 1, 2010)

why would you order even a less expensive strain from those clowns,they are cowards who prey on people,if they met people face to face and asked for a $1000 and gave thier bogus sales speech,they would piss their pants in fear,because the truth would leave them naked,but try asking those goofs how they measure their thc,you wont get an answer,ask them about the studies done to attain the IQ buds pedigree,they couldnt,but i do know if you confronted them about the truth in person they would wet them selves.because that is what makes those perverted people tick.


----------



## movie12 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jeeeeeeez..

Best buy on Earth. Safari Mix from Mandala. $18

You can not kill it with herbicide. Foolproof and strong.

Movie


----------



## trapper (Jan 1, 2010)

bcseed.scam,do they have any truth bud,something you smoke and you have to tell the truth.i get a picture of a bunch of hyhenias doing a circle jerk around a calculator at their annual sales meetings,all tongues a hangin,wackin away,and counting money,distemper may be running rabid at their headquarters,not sure.but hey i may be wrong as they smoke the best ganja on the planet.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 1, 2010)

lol bcseeds is to their to rip off and solely rip off


----------



## doowmd (Jan 1, 2010)

bcseeds is not bcbuddepot right?


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 1, 2010)

doowmd said:


> bcseeds is not bcbuddepot right?


 Not to my knowlege


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Jan 2, 2010)

trapper said:


> why would you order even a less expensive strain from those clowns,they are cowards who prey on people,if they met people face to face and asked for a $1000 and gave thier bogus sales speech,they would piss their pants in fear,because the truth would leave them naked,but try asking those goofs how they measure their thc,you wont get an answer,ask them about the studies done to attain the IQ buds pedigree,they couldnt,but i do know if you confronted them about the truth in person they would wet them selves.because that is what makes those perverted people tick.


If you would do me the decency of reading my entire post you would find the answer to the borderline insult of a question you asked. The fact that they overcharge has long been established. I ordered from them, had success, ordered again because I had a positive _*experience *_ with them. That is the missing key to almost every single post about bcseeds on this website. Almost anyone who ordered knows very little about growing, and almost anyone who bashes them has never attempted to place an order. 

I will never order from them again for the same reasons you don't like them. They are very unethical. But let me tell you what doesn't make them any more ethical; bashing people who make the "mistake" of ordering from them simply because they didn't know any better. I have noticed several harsh comments from you regarding bcseeds customers or potential customers every time a bcseeds thread pops up. You can make the same points without being the least bit insulting, and they will go much further. I am certain that you mean well and know what you are talking about judging by your posts on other threads, and I am right there with you in your issues with bcseeds, but you catch more flies with honey.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 2, 2010)

honestly if any "stoner" came up to me and said "hey man this weed makes you smarter" i would become less intelligent just for listening.


----------



## trapper (Jan 2, 2010)

friendlyfarmer said:


> If you would do me the decency of reading my entire post you would find the answer to the borderline insult of a question you asked. The fact that they overcharge has long been established. I ordered from them, had success, ordered again because I had a positive _*experience *_ with them. That is the missing key to almost every single post about bcseeds on this website. Almost anyone who ordered knows very little about growing, and almost anyone who bashes them has never attempted to place an order.
> 
> I will never order from them again for the same reasons you don't like them. They are very unethical. But let me tell you what doesn't make them any more ethical; bashing people who make the "mistake" of ordering from them simply because they didn't know any better. I have noticed several harsh comments from you regarding bcseeds customers or potential customers every time a bcseeds thread pops up. You can make the same points without being the least bit insulting, and they will go much further. I am certain that you mean well and know what you are talking about judging by your posts on other threads, and I am right there with you in your issues with bcseeds, but you catch more flies with honey.


i have friends who are in ther late 40,s who told me i gotta see this stuff on the site,they really wanted to get it,now these are my buddies from grade 4,they are great guys,but they never got past grade 6, it breaks my heart to see them want it(they are not the brightest light in the room,but they never hurt anyone.thank god they trusted me enough to see that they dont get taken by these blood suckers,so i have no intentions of attacking you,but i will not let those cowards spam here if i gotta a say,and im not saying you were spamming,but i made the point of saying nothing from those bloodsuckers is worthy,and i wouldnt give them honey unless they were camping next to grizzlies,so thier was no intent in my heart to slander you,so if that was how you felt i apologise.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 2, 2010)

high i.q bud 30.1 % thc yeah if you believe that then i got a bridge i wanna sell you lmfao im fucking weak right now they actually get business 500$ strains wow this is crazy shit


----------



## Sc(@[email protected])KusH (Jan 2, 2010)

g13skunk said:


> wat the hell is bcseeds its only bcbuddepot thats the truth the rest just poof mannn stop bullshytiing and put up only pics of ur grow thats why igo to potpimp.com people on here be talkin bout bullshyt


 Sounds to me you full of shit i wouldnt buy shit from potpimp lol You working forem or something Dont think many on here will buy from that scam artist (*pot pimp seed co* 
permalink

I've recently had a number of complaints from members of this board about a potpimp seeds. The only way to make a purchase of these seeds is to register with the forum, the seed list is on a thread and you have to pm the guy to place an order and the post your money through the mail.

There have been a number of cases of people saying that the owner of this site has claimed that no money had been recieved and subsequently banned them.

There is no legitimate shop and no way to claim your money back should a problem arise.

There are lots of good seedbanks out there that do ship and use legitimate business practices.

Don't get ripped off.

For a site with a maximum of 39 members online at any one time, there sure seems to be far too many people praising them in such a short time frame. The majority of the "happy customers" are just spammers trying to round up business.

Don't get duped like others before you. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/278011-pot-pimp-seed-co.html But each to there own I wish i could get my hands on some of these Pussies why the economy is now days every cent counts. Motherfuckers should get a real fucken job instead of preying on the everyday joe out here trying to grow some meds Fuckers


----------



## movie12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nobody believes the Greenman. Buy the Mandala Safari Mix for $18 and smoke 2 doobies instead of one.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

mandala strains = top quality for low price. love their strains


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 7, 2010)

clasonde said:


> mandala strains = top quality for low price. love their strains


I was actually highly disappointed with my HashBerry. But I'm sure some of their other strains are better.


----------



## CannaBoss (Jan 7, 2010)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> sounds 2 good to be true, no way any herb will stone for that long,
> any one here become quite ammune to weed? i find it hard to get stoned, ppl tel me if i cut down for a bit then ill be able to get stoned again but i even went a whole day without a smoke and then smoked a fatty and still not much stone, im currently cut down to about 3/4 gram a day, and its good stuff that i smoke, day by day i see my mates gettin hammerd of the same smoke as me while i sit there nearly at the end of a joint wondering when or if its gunna kick in!
> 
> so is it possible 2 become totaly immune to de ganja
> ...


Amber trichs are a sign that the THC has begun to breakdown. Milky-white will serve you better. Also, try having a stash of at least 3 strains at a time( I have 6 right now for this very reason) to avoid tolerance to any specific cannabinoid profile. Also try blending a few together in one bowl or joint. If none of this works, try eating cannabis in a cookie. That'll do it.


----------



## cinnamon gurl (Apr 8, 2010)

Eurphoria sells off the shelf so fast I love when it comes around ppl ask why it cost more well I think you get what you pay for it is good and I would recomend it! cause its the FIRE!


----------



## Ben Danklin (Apr 9, 2010)

haha no way! you would recommend a 995 dollar strain? Thats awful nice of you hows it feel to make an account to post solely a lie about a strain that is 100% a ripoff


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I grew some and needed to rent a bucket truck and crane to harvest the cola. LMFAO


----------



## meetzu (Apr 9, 2010)

Man... you guys are still on the Euphoria Unlimited? Well FUCK THAT. This is what it's about now!!




.
On sale now for the low price of 4,990.00CND 2,490.00CND... FFS, the descriptions of these things are like pages from a comic book. Who writes this shit?


----------



## derkone (Apr 9, 2010)

do you get a freebie skunk fem seed with that order?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 10, 2010)

Ben Danklin said:


> haha no way! you would recommend a 995 dollar strain? Thats awful nice of you hows it feel to make an account to post solely a lie about a strain that is 100% a ripoff


lol seriously.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL highway-fucking-robbery.

I mean really - how are these douchbags still in business, ruining the marijuana culture?


Price: *4,995.00CND* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*Product Description* 
Crystal Storm Rare - 5 Pack ----BACK IN STOCK, ONLY A FEW AVAILABLE----

ORDER ID: CSTORM-05
crystal storm is from old geentics from 5 years ago. It was an accident, it is a mighty mite super skunk bred to an amazing unknown male, then hit with White Russian. It looks like a white widow but more sticky. Crystal storm can be tall, its not real huge buds but its so crystally and kicks a major punch. You will not be disappointed








I MEAN WHAT THE FLYING FUCK ALMOST 5 GRAND!? It says right there it's Skunk x White Russian...... I could easily just cross it myself and get a whacked out pheno and keep it, for free. 

what-the-fuck?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2010)

Seeds are like fishing lures. Some are made to catch fish, some are made to catch fishermen.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Perm said:


> Seeds are like fishing lures. Some are made to catch fish, some are made to catch fishermen.


too true


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

is doggies nuts the same deal?

the most expensive strain I could find that seemed legit was "jack herer" on attitude for $200


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

on average, how well would you say the strain picture represents the actual genetics obtained?


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Apr 10, 2010)

shaaady. i looked at that site when i looked into green crack..tryin to charge like 500 or 600 for an unfeminized 10 pack...fuck that they seem way sketchy. plus if it was the best strain it would prolly have been high up in a recent cannabis cup


----------



## x15 (Apr 11, 2010)

Delusional said:


> Ran across this today... "EUPHORIA UNLIMITED"
> 
> snip...The first puff has your heart starts racing and you immediately feel your eyes glaze over in pink, soon to be a very bright red. You taste kerosene at first, then chocolate and bubblegum on the exhale.The after taste is berries, many types from around the world. One more small puff and you'll be cruising for 5 hours. A total of 4 puffs and you'll be Euphoric for 8-10 hours + ...snip


hmmm? sounds a lot like the pakalolo in hawaii during the 70s except you couldn't take more than 2 hits & the taste was more nutty & chocolate


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

couldn't take more than 2 hits? Not calling anyone a liar, but I'm as skeptical of that statement as I am about that "high IQ bud". Did any of the "pakalolo" genetics make it into the current market?


----------



## x15 (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> couldn't take more than 2 hits? Not calling anyone a liar, but I'm as skeptical of that statement as I am about that "high IQ bud". Did any of the "pakalolo" genetics make it into the current market?


yeah, after the second hit it was deep sleep for many hours, i thought they had laced it with opium/heroin but they didn't. EDIT: it took a couple of weeks to get used to the strength of their smoke. the buds were small, golden brown in color, mellow smoke & rolled into something that appeared more like a joke &#8212; joints rolled loosely in halved papers called "pinners" that looked more like toothpicks.

last year a member of riu from hawaii said the generic/common hybrid strains we see today from the seed banks & books had taken over the islands & he had not seen any of the old strains.

in the 70s i knew someone who went over there with what they thought was the best columbian & panamanian they could get thinking they'd have the best weed on the islands but were dumbfounded to see what was being smoked there. the columbian & panamanian smoke wasn't even in the same league as the hawaiian strains. hawaii is the best imo.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

despite being a skeptic, which I'm sure many people are, you aren't the first person I've heard boast claims of the hawiian island 70s shit. It's becoming more apparrent to me that this isn't something that's unheard of... It's just something nobody HAS heard of.

it's a shame those genetics didn't make it into our gene-pool.


----------



## khknutson (Jul 11, 2010)

Just cut down a top of euphoria. Thick as hell and hard as a rock. Not many leaves to cut off. 2 hits and fucked up. I have not had weed like this, ever.


----------



## khknutson (Jul 11, 2010)

Just cut down a top of euphoria. Thick as hell and hard as a rock. Not many leaves to cut off. 2 hits and fucked up. I have not had weed like this, ever.​


----------



## khknutson (Jul 11, 2010)

You think yelling at people is easy? Driving, getting paid big bucks to do what I do. Yea I get it, it is the dream job. All you working ass fucks whish you tell people to go fuck themselves on a daily basis. I know I am your super hero. I am going to start weaning a cape.


----------



## khknutson (Jul 11, 2010)

Just cut down a top of euphoria. Thick as hell and hard as a rock. Not many leaves to cut off. 2 hits and fucked up. I have not had weed like this, ever.​


----------



## bhicks (Jul 20, 2010)

We just picked up some clippings from someone who dropped the 1k on seeds. Here is what he said:
"Very heavy producer, like one of the highest I've seen, but nothing near what BC says about it."

He let us examine (but not sample) some buds from it, and they are very unique in color and odor. Lots of red in them, interesting formations, very crystallized. Kerosene-esque smell with some other distinct odors. 

Would I pay $100 a seed, yeah, right, I'll let someone else take the risk with that, especially with BCSeeds bad track record in getting stuff to the states. Would I drive 7 hours (round trip) to get hold of the genetics - just did. Would I pay $100 a clone, probably, (I'll pay up to that and more for anything 'unique'), would I turn down a couple clippings to give it a shot? Hell no. 

I'll keep y'all updated and get some picks up once they are vegging.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 30, 2010)

Delusional said:


> Oh I know about BC.... lol. I'm not interested in purchasing, was just curious to see if anyone actually RECEIVED seeds and grown this to confirm the claims. Anyways, thanks. I found it amusing.


I have grown it/am growing it right now. I've got an 8' plant hanging with 2 more in flowe and 10 in veg. I have ordered lots of their seeds and never once had a problem. As far as it being the strongest bud on earth, I don't know. I've got some Blue Widow here (not BC Seeds strain) that kept me totally wrecked for 7 hours on two tokes.
Contrary to what some have said here, at least in my experience, they are (or were............they are gone now, it seems) not a ripoff site., I can vouch for that by personal experience. I grow for a MMJ dispensary. Every strain I have ordered from them has grown well and healthy, been excellent product and has sold out very quickly. This stuff doesn't sit on the shelves for long at all so it's obviously getting a lot of street cred from dispensary customers. I'm glad I cloned their genetics. Out of 10 Euphoria seeds I got two males. I wish I had kept them.


----------

